# Run Opera mini on Nokia s40(v2, v3, v5)



## Amir.php (Oct 17, 2008)

*This Tutorial i have written for those who have **Nokia series 40 mobiles and facing trouble in Using internet based Java Applications on these platform. 
* 
*Accoring to Nokia:*


> [FONT=&quot]As we all know, Nokia doesn't allow one to specify a proxy for an Access Point in Series 40 v2 and v3 and v5 phones (6131, 6133, 3110c, 5300, 5200, 5310, 6500) etc.
> 
> In its recent versions of the Series40 OS (v2 & v3 & v5), Nokia has removed the ability to specify a proxy server associated with an access point. Therefore, those with WAP network plans (such as TMobileWeb users, Airtel NOP users) are unable to use JAVA programs that require internet access (such as Opera Mini, Google Maps, ...).
> 
> ...


.
*Note:* Before proceeding please confirm that What version of S40 device you are using. if You are using Nokia *s40(v2, v3)*, then follow the Method on this page.
But for the users of *s40 v5* move on My next page By  *Click Here*.

*Tutorial Start(s40 v2, v3 only):*
From the given links Download a zip file which have various setting file(.prov) and .wml which we will Edit accordingly.
NokiaJAVAProxy.zip
or
NokiaJAVAProxy.zip
But Main problem here *How to Edit this wml file according to our service provider*.
So Now i am going to tell you, how to do this:
1. Download *NokiaJAVAProxy.zip* from above url.

2. Download *wbxml2-0.9.0-bin.win32.rar*  & *WML Editor* for editing wml files.

3. Now After extracting the *NokiajAVAProxy.zip*, open any of the .wml file on wml editor. It looks like as:


> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <!DOCTYPE wap-provisioningdoc PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD PROV 1.0//EN"
> "*www.wapforum.org/DTD/prov.dtd">
> <wap-provisioningdoc version="1.0">
> ...


4. Edit acoording to your service provider specification, which i have marked as *RED*.
   you can also edit Your service providers name(optionally, but will be better to edit them also), which i have marked as *Green*. and Save it.
5. Now *Make a folde*r in any Drive and copy/paste this wml file in this folder.
6. extract and copy/paste *wbxml2-0.9.0-bin.win32* folder also in that folder(for your ease only).
7. open *wbxml2-0.9.0-bin.win32 *and you will see *xml2wbxml.exe*.
8. To run this file open command window and go your created folder by *cd command* and run it. It will show how to use it.
      for example:
              Syntax: *xml2wbxl -o output.wbxml input.xml*
eg.*
xml2wbxml -o C:\Amir\NokiaJAVAProxy.prov C:\Amir**\NokiaJAVAProxy.wml*

This will generate a .prov file with name *NokiaJAVAProxy.prov *in the folder name *C:\Amir*
9. That's all.
       Now you can transfer this .prov file in your mobile using  bluetooth or infrared.
Save this setting and make it *default *from configuration.
Fore more help see these Screen Shots step wise:
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9748/49194701.png

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/8264/88572477.png

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4497/87373066.png
  Operation Succeed.
   ................................................................................

*This tut is written by My own*


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 21, 2008)

> NO comments!!!!


.


----------



## jatt (Oct 22, 2008)

nice guide thanks


----------



## MOBEEN KHAN (Nov 7, 2008)

what a good tutorial 
I like this
THANKS


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

Great work 
you helpin yourself


----------



## Amir.php (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks friends for your response. And  jatt read my tute carefully. Your solution is here. I tried to explain each and everything clearly. Make your own setting and send it to your mobile by any other bluetooth and infrared device. Now save this setting and also activate and make it default for all applications. After do this you will surely be able to run your opera mini and all java applications.


----------



## pankaj.yr1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice tutorial!!!!!

it really works on my 3120c using NOP (airtelwap.com)

yaar koi NOP se PC par net access karne ki tweak bhi bata do Mobile Office airtelgprs.com (20/day) is quite expansive than NOP (30/week)


----------



## billyjames (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Let me give you back an advise. Read thisNokia 5310 facts article. Itis very helpfull for all Nokia owners.


----------



## jyoti.mallick02 (Jan 20, 2009)

can it work for Nokia 3500c

can u give brife explanation how to activate bsnl gprs in noka 3500c??????
pls need it desprately


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Yes it is surely working with *Nokia 3500 classic*
Now a days every isp already gives the activated gprs connectivity.
You just need setting, which you can obtain in one of the two ways:
1. request for your isp to send your required setting. and you need to save it.
2. Make you own custom setting as I mentioned above.
   In this mobile you need to make and save your own custom setting. To make your own setting follow my tutorial. You need three important things to do this:
           1. Your proxy address
           2. port address
           3. access point.
For these three things ask for Custumer care and Note down on a paper.
Now follow my tutorial and after making your setting send it via bluetooth to your mobile.
I think this will help you.


----------



## soyab0007 (Jan 27, 2009)

xml2wbxl  is not recognised
can you made the file an give me i am using BPL_WAP
Please i am having problem using comman prompt


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 30, 2009)

Now a days i am too busy and My internet connection is not regular.
But You can send me Your setting(Here or private messege):


> 1. Your proxy address
> 2. port address
> 3. access point.


Because i am using others conection and system, so It will take time. I will send your setting at *friday 6/02/2009*.


----------



## soyab0007 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. Your proxy address:  10.0.0.10
2. port address: 9401
3. access point. : mizone


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 1, 2009)

Your setting is here:
*rapidshare.com/files/193208517/NokiaJAVAProxy.zip.html*rapidshare.com/files/193655319/NokiaJAVAProxy.zip.html
Send this prove file in your mobile via bluetooth or infrared and save it.
Also set this setting *Default* for all applications.


----------



## Adamsjunior (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi , my name is Adam and i'm from Indonesia, I use Hutchison Three, I had followed your tutorial, but it's still not working, can u made me the file with the following details.. 
1. Proxy address: 10.4.0.10
2. Port address: 3128
3. Access point: 3gprs
4. Username: 3gprs 
5. Password: 3gprs
Please include the username and password above coz without them the file won't work.. Thanks for your help


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 2, 2009)

Take your setting and send via bluetooth and save it. also set as default in configuration.
*rapidshare.com/files/193654040/setting.rar.html
By the way i want to know where you are unable to follow my tutorial?


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 2, 2009)

i've been using opera and all n/w based java apps for over past 1.5 yrs.........using the same on my s40 phone. i.e., nokia 3110c.
but in delhi, NOP is no-more available....

anyways, nice thread...!!


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 2, 2009)

i wll try...


----------



## Adamsjunior (Feb 3, 2009)

Can u reupload the file? The zip file can't be opened, may be it's corrupted .. Thankz


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 4, 2009)

Adamsjunior said:


> Can u reupload the file? The zip file can't be opened, may be it's corrupted .. Thankz


I have upload file on rapidshare. Attachment are not work here.
Now you can download and save it.
it has two setting:


> with password
> without password


see which will work on your mobile.


----------



## popkalia (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks amir
my nokia 2600 c  ( s40 v5 lite )default mobile browser works very well in bsnlwap  access point *218.248.65.83:8081/msp/html/


i downlad opera mini . ucweb , teashark and install on phone 
i made provn file and send to my phone 
as setting in this link for bsnl 
*iamsumeet.com/bsnl-cellone-gprs-configuration-settings/

in north india 
*WAP SETTINGS*

*BSNL Cellone **WAP SETTINGS** FOR WEST, EAST AND NORTH*

  NORTH   Setting Name CelloneNorth_wap_n   
Access Point Name  wapnorth.cellone.in   
Port 9201 for Wap 1 device

8080 for Wap 2.0 
device   Proxy IP 1 10.132.194.196    User Name  <leave blank>   Password <leave blank>    Home Page  *wap.cellone.in 
is this correct setting ?

then i install on mobile 

when i start opera mini and ucweb browser 
then it required permission i press yes it access network 
and show error subscribe data first 


Please help to make correct prov file so i run opera mini and ucweb


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 10, 2009)

Take your setting:
 *rapidshare.com/files/196192581/setting_BSNL.rar.html
I have uses parameter:


> Access Point Name: wapnorth.cellone.in
> Port: 9201
> Proxy IP: 1 10.132.194.196


----------



## ammar786 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey i followed the above steps then also i was unable to connect via opera mini

I have bpl connection and my handset is nokia 5220

Plz help

Thanx in advance..


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 24, 2009)

While making setting, you need to very careful.
just a little error in parameter and compilation cause failure.
Try to make new setting or give me your parameter.


----------



## popkalia (Feb 27, 2009)

thank Amir for setting and Blue Rose 

as i search nokia forum 
these setting works from default s40 devices 
gprsnorth.cellone.in


MY OPERAMINI , BOLT , UCWEB BROWSER  works without .prov file 
you can set setting with this help flash file from rediffmail 
so click on 8th link HOW TO SETUP NETWORK SETTINGS 

*mr.rediff.com/mr_tour.html


----------



## ammar786 (Feb 27, 2009)

My connection is bpl mobile.

There is a bpl folder in the zip given above but it is not working with that.

Anyways my configs are:

apn: mizone

proxy:

10.0.0.10

port:9401

Username:919821730440

Password : bplmmsc

authentication: normal

If anything is missing plz post it.

Thanx in advance.

My phone model is Nokia 5220 XpressMusic


----------



## shyamno (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry..guys ..what it is for ?? means after applying this i can access net from opera mini in mobile..or what ???

I have no idea about this.I just use the cellone portal service and my GPRS is activated but i hardly use it (costly for me).


----------



## Amir.php (Feb 28, 2009)

shyamno said:


> sorry..guys ..what it is for ?? means after applying this i can access net from opera mini in mobile..or what ???


Many of the peoples who have nokia series 40 mobiles faces this problem.
The problem is that the default Browser of mobiles are capable to run with default GPRS setting, but Other internet based applications such as Opera mini, Yahoo GO, Email client etc not able to detect internet connectivity.
*Reason*: This problem occurs, because the series 40 mobiles such as 5300, 3500 etc are  *not give the option to the users to set proxy.
*The problem occurs only on those mobile who uses proxy(some service provider allow internet via proxy only on mobile).
If anyone using Direct internet connection then you will not face any such problem.
*Solution: *Here i have given a method to make your own custom settingin .prov file and save it.
This will allow proxy users to run other internet based applications successfully on their mobile besides default browser.



shyamno said:


> I have no idea about this.I just use the cellone portal service and my GPRS is activated but i hardly use it (costly for me).


You have no idea about it because you looks you are using Direct internet connection(Not proxy).


----------



## shyamno (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks...for describing it so nicely...


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 1, 2009)

ammar786 said:


> My connection is bpl mobile.
> 
> There is a bpl folder in the zip given above but it is not working with that.
> 
> ...


The pre compiled setting you are trying to use does not includes *User Name and Password*
I have tried to make setting with *User Name and Password *.
You can download it from rapidshare:
*rapidshare.com/files/203859432/SttingBPL.rar.html
use this setting to see if it works.


----------



## mvrck (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Amir could u send me the settings for the configuration mentioned below..

port: 9401
proxy ip: 10.31.54.2
Accesspoint name: WAPSOUTH.CELLONE.IN

i have a nokia 5310..
thanks man carry on the nice work.


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 5, 2009)

Take Your setting from here:
*rapidshare.com/files/205478822/Setting1.rar.html


----------



## ammar786 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey thanx dude for the prov file ......but unluckily it is not working with that also 

...............my model is Nokia 5220.

Plz help me i want to use opera mini its gr8.


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 6, 2009)

What error you are getting? 
Please tell me stepwise what procedure you have followed after getting setting.


----------



## rohitruls (Mar 6, 2009)

hey i have nokia 5220
airtel online/airtel nop is activated for me

proxy: 8080
ip address: 100.001.200.099
apn: airtelwap.com

pls can u make a (.prov) file for me
and send it to rohit.ruls@gmail.com

pls send me the prov file soon...

hey i have nokia 5220
airtel online/airtel nop is activated for me

proxy: 8080
ip address: 100.001.200.099
apn: airtelwap.com

pls can u make a (.prov) file for me
and send it to rohit.ruls@gmail.com

pls send me the prov file soon...
Please


----------



## ammar786 (Mar 7, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> What error you are getting?
> Please tell me stepwise what procedure you have followed after getting setting.



1.OK the first thing i do is transfer the .prov file to my phone.

2.Then sending it to my bro's phone via bluetooth.

3.Sending it back to my phone via bt frm my bros phone.

4.I get "Settings received" notification.

5.I install it . it says no supported apps....but then also i continue.

6.I activate it from configuration menu.

7.Activate it in applications.

8.Restart the phone.

9.Now i go to my opera mini and start it ....it says "FAILED TO CONNECT TO INTERNET".....

PLZ show me my mistake...........

Thanx for the replies.......


----------



## sunnysran (Mar 7, 2009)

ammar786 said:


> 1.OK the first thing i do is transfer the .prov file to my phone.
> 
> 2.Then sending it to my bro's phone via bluetooth.
> 
> ...



hello!
i too am facing pretty much the same problem, i have nokia 7210 supernova. i would like to add that i transfer the settings directly from the pc via bluesoleil to phone. also the settings sent by airtel are working perfectly fine on my other phone- SE P990i and i can browse the internet with any java browser on this phone. but i would like to learn of any trick to download files larger that 5 mb on this phone. i would be grateful to you for any help.
and by the way, i'm using NOP in punjab and the details are:
proxy: 8080
ip address: 100.1.200.99
apn: airtelwap.com
can u please make the settings for me, may be i'm wrong somewhere...
thanks in advance.



sunnysran said:


> hello!
> i too am facing pretty much the same problem, i have nokia 7210 supernova. i would like to add that i transfer the settings directly from the pc via bluesoleil to phone. also the settings sent by airtel are working perfectly fine on my other phone- SE P990i and i can browse the internet with any java browser on this phone. but i would like to learn of any trick to download files larger that 5 mb on this phone. i would be grateful to you for any help.
> and by the way, i'm using NOP in punjab and the details are:
> proxy: 8080
> ...


also i get a message on my Nokia 7210 Supernova that the saved settings are not supported by the phone.
any help will be highly appreciated... please help me out...


----------



## rohitruls (Mar 7, 2009)

hey i got nokia 5220..
airtel online activated...
pls send me the settings for it if possible please

ip address:100.001.200.099
proxy:8080
apn:airtelwap.com


pla send it
u can email it to rohit.ruls@gmail.com if possible...
please send it soon..


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 9, 2009)

rohitruls said:


> hey i got nokia 5220..
> airtel online activated...
> pls send me the settings for it if possible please
> 
> ...


 
Download your setting from here.
And save it.
*rapidshare.com/files/207050094/setting2.rar.html
*************************************************************************************************



ammar786 said:


> 1.OK the first thing i do is transfer the .prov file to my phone.
> 
> 2.Then sending it to my bro's phone via bluetooth.
> 
> ...


Your steps are right.
I have prepared setting according to your specified parameters.
Many of peoples uses it and they have never faced again any such problem.
I was the first to make setting for myself.
But there are something that looks suspicious to me.


> 1. User Name and password


I was i first to make setting for myself.
But there are someting that looks suspecious to me.
1. User Name and password
why you are using username and password for BPL mumbai.
Username:919821730440

Password : bplmmsc

*Is it necessary?*

I am asking this because in previously i have make setting for a user
also have BPL mumbai.
Uses same parameter:
proxy
port
apn
as you specified.

Please clear it.

2. another reason may because of there are a lot of unnecessary setting already exist
in your mobile.
please delete all unwanted setting.
then follow it after sending setting without user name and password.
exist already in nokia java proxy folder.
then do it.
Go to: Menu – Settings – Configuration – Default configuration settings
Select: Java setting. (Options: set as default)


Go to: Menu – Settings – Configuration
Select: Activate Default in all applications

*if connection try to establish then the GPRS or EDGE icon going to ring aroung it.*
**************************************************************************************************



sunnysran said:


> hello!
> i too am facing pretty much the same problem, i have nokia 7210 supernova. i would like to add that i transfer the settings directly from the pc via bluesoleil to phone. also the settings sent by airtel are working perfectly fine on my other phone- SE P990i and i can browse the internet with any java browser on this phone. but i would like to learn of any trick to download files larger that 5 mb on this phone. i would be grateful to you for any help.
> and by the way, i'm using NOP in punjab and the details are:
> proxy: 8080
> ...


 
Nokia 7210 supernova is a symbian s60 mobile.
You do not need this setting file.
You can easily configure your setting manually.
The setting for nokia s40 mobiles.
And for download limitation:
Dont use proxy. use direct internet setting. then you will be capable to download more than 5 MB.
Contact your service providers for *direct internet setting.*


----------



## pankaj.yr1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have nokia 3120c nd nop activated on my airtel prepaid nd airtel java proxy2.prov  "airtel java" works great on my phone but teashark browser nd google maps is not working nd i am not able to download large files more than 1.9mb......pls suggest me if any solution u have.
And pls send me .prov files for mobile world, smartnet, nd smartwap on reliance gsm sim my email id pankaj.yr1@gmail.com
i bought a reliance gsm nd mobile world service is activated free on unlimited surfing nd download....


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 10, 2009)

pankaj.yr1 said:


> I have nokia 3120c nd nop activated on my airtel prepaid nd airtel java proxy2.prov  "airtel java" works great on my phone but teashark browser nd google maps is not working nd i am not able to download large files more than 1.9mb......pls suggest me if any solution u have.
> And pls send me .prov files for mobile world, smartnet, nd smartwap on reliance gsm sim my email id pankaj.yr1@gmail.com
> i bought a reliance gsm nd mobile world service is activated free on unlimited surfing nd download....



You cannot download any file larger than 2 mb while accessing internet via *proxy *setting.
There are download restrictions via ISP.
You need to direct internet connection to download larger files.
*Contact your ISP for direct internet setting.

*Rliance GPRS setting is here:
*rapidshare.com/files/207772352/rim.rar.html


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sunnysran (Mar 10, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Download your setting from here.
> And save it.
> *rapidshare.com/files/207050094/setting2.rar.html
> *************************************************************************************************
> ...


 
hello buddy! thanks for your response. regarding 7210 supernove, i'l like to add that it's a s40 v5 phone, i checked from internet and it too doesn't allow u to use proxy with third party java applications. this is the reason i read about your work on internet and asked for your help. i'd be grateful to for any help from u. as i said above, i already tried the same procedure as u outlined but when i send the file to phone via bluetooth object push, it displays the message alright and then when i save the settings, it says no supported applications, but then after a short while it also says that the settings are not supported by the phone. are u are experienced in these matters, i expect a way out from u, please help.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 11, 2009)

sunnysran said:


> hello buddy! thanks for your response. regarding 7210 supernove, i'l like to add that it's a s40 v5 phone, i checked from internet and it too doesn't allow u to use proxy with third party java applications. this is the reason i read about your work on internet and asked for your help. i'd be grateful to for any help from u. as i said above, i already tried the same procedure as u outlined but when i send the file to phone via bluetooth object push, it displays the message alright and then when i save the settings, it says no supported applications, but then after a short while it also says that the settings are not supported by the phone. are u are experienced in these matters, i expect a way out from u, please help.
> thanks in advance.


Sorry for mistake.
You are right. Your setting is here.
*rapidshare.com/files/207770572/airtel.rar.html
send it and save anyway.
set default for all application from configration.


----------



## logansnake123 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey GUYS can u pls provide me the .wml fil fr d settings of MTNL MUMBAI INDIA???
dis is wat mtnl gave me to do for manually configuration....
can you provide me d appropriate .wml file....PLEASE????

Account name: MTNL GPRS 
Homepage: *wap.mumbai.mtnl.net.in
User name: mtnl
Password: mtnl123 
Select Access point settings. 
Proxy: Enable 
Proxy address: 172.16.39.10
Proxy port: 9401 
Data bearer: GPRS 
Select Bearer settings. 
GPRS access point: Enter gprsppsmum
Authentication: Normal 
User name: mtnl
Password: mtnl123


----------



## ThE PharaoH (Mar 13, 2009)

would u make me a .prov settings file with a proxy:119.70.40.101:8080??
with the name * Egypt vodafone Mms*


----------



## ammar786 (Mar 13, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> *************************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> Your steps are right.
> ...



Hey..........thanx for your replies .... but even after deleting previous configs and saving the .prov file settings i cud not connect to the gprs via operamini...

I tried with the one without the username and password.......but cudn't  connect...
Plz help me out if u can.........


----------



## sunnysran (Mar 14, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Sorry for mistake.
> You are right. Your setting is here.
> *rapidshare.com/files/207770572/airtel.rar.html
> send it and save anyway.
> set default for all application from configration.


hello buddy!
thanks for your time and attention.
i tried out the settings that u made for me but unfortunately the same old problem still persists.
can you please look into it? i'd be very very grateful to u.
thanks once again...


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 15, 2009)

logansnake123 said:


> Hey GUYS can u pls provide me the .wml fil fr d settings of MTNL MUMBAI INDIA???
> dis is wat mtnl gave me to do for manually configuration....
> can you provide me d appropriate .wml file....PLEASE????
> 
> ...



Your setting is not clear.
Please clear it.


> *GPRS access point: Enter gprsppsmum*


Enter gprsppsmum or only gprsppsmum?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ThE PharaoH said:


> would u make me a .prov settings file with a proxy:119.70.40.101:8080??
> with the name * Egypt vodafone Mms*



You also did not provide *access point (APN)*.
Please give it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ammar786 said:


> Hey..........thanx for your replies .... but even after deleting previous configs and saving the .prov file settings i cud not connect to the gprs via operamini...
> 
> I tried with the one without the username and password.......but cudn't  connect...
> Plz help me out if u can.........



Send my given setting return to my email:
Amir.php@gmail.com
i will check it if any mistake in making.
*And please clear uername and password needed or not?*


----------



## logansnake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

oops sorry it was "gprsppsmum" and not "enter gprsppsmum"...
here is d settings once again

Account name: MTNL GPRS 
Homepage: *wap.mumbai.mtnl.net.in
User name: mtnl
Password: mtnl123 
Select Access point settings. 
Proxy: Enable 
Proxy address: 172.16.39.10
Proxy port: 9401 
Data bearer: GPRS 
GPRS access point: gprsppsmum
Authentication: Normal 
User name: mtnl
Password: mtnl123

can u provide me d .prov file??


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 16, 2009)

logansnake123 said:


> oops sorry it was "gprsppsmum" and not "enter gprsppsmum"...
> here is d settings once again
> 
> Account name: MTNL GPRS
> ...


Your wml and prove files are here:
*rapidshare.com/files/209742837/mtnl.rar.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


sunnysran said:


> hello buddy!
> thanks for your time and attention.
> i tried out the settings that u made for me but unfortunately the same old problem still persists.
> can you please look into it? i'd be very very grateful to u.
> thanks once again...



What is your problem actually.
Setting is not working?
Or you want to download more than 2 0r 5 mb.

If your mobile says setting is not supported, then it is normal. Save it anyway and set it default for all applications.


----------



## logansnake123 (Mar 16, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Your wml and prove files are here:
> *rapidshare.com/files/209742837/mtnl.rar.html



Hey i tried d settings wit opera mini..
it tries to connect but it says authentication failed...???...


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 17, 2009)

This means you ISP is not allowing you internet access.
Setting is fully based on your configuration and working right.
Thats may be following reasons:
1. Your account is not active.
2. If your Authentication is normal(as your setting says), i think you not need user name and password.
In that case Authentication should be 'secure'.
What you say?


----------



## devrose9 (Mar 17, 2009)

This setting is not working on my 7210 supernova plz help me


----------



## logansnake123 (Mar 17, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> This means you ISP is not allowing you internet access.
> Setting is fully based on your configuration and working right.
> Thats may be following reasons:
> 1. Your account is not active.
> ...



hmm even i feel so bt neway i am nw running opera mini by trying d opera forums and every app is nw working thanks fr ur hardwork in findin d settings...!


----------



## devrose9 (Mar 17, 2009)

I want run operamini on 7210 supernova . But this setting is not working 
wat i have to do 4 this


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 17, 2009)

logansnake123 said:


> hmm even i feel so bt neway i am nw running opera mini by trying d opera forums and every app is nw working thanks fr ur hardwork in findin d settings...!



Very well.
Congratulations to you.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


devrose9 said:


> I want run operamini on 7210 supernova . But this setting is not working
> wat i have to do 4 this



This setting is not for you.
You need to make your specific setting according to your ISP.
Follow my tutorial.
Then if any problem write here.


----------



## pankaj.yr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> You cannot download any file larger than 2 mb while accessing internet via *proxy *setting.
> There are download restrictions via ISP.
> You need to direct internet connection to download larger files.
> *Contact your ISP for direct internet setting.
> ...


thanks!!!! amir for ur time nd attention now i'll try this setting.....


----------



## ammar786 (Mar 20, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Send my given setting return to my email:
> Amir.php@gmail.com
> i will check it if any mistake in making.
> *And please clear uername and password needed or not?*




ok ..... ill send u the settings .......... about the username and password....
i cud only connect to the gprs thru my default browser with username and password or else it says 'authentication failed'......

So i dont know if it is needed in this proxy setting...
Thanx for ur replies..


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 21, 2009)

^^Check your email for modified setting.


----------



## sunnysran (Mar 21, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Your wml and prove files are here:
> *rapidshare.com/files/209742837/mtnl.rar.html
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



hello buddy!
thanks for your attention. my problem is that like others i want to use opera mini on my Nokia 7210 Supernova via Airtel NOP, which uses a proxy. i don't want to download any songs or stuff, i just want to surf the web. i tried they settings file you provided me, which incidentally was the same as the one i made by following your tutorial, but unfortunately these don't work. i save the file, i get the error 'no supported applications' and then i get the error that the settings are not supported by the phone. i restart and do everything as u said. this very connection is working fine on my other phone- Sony Ericsson P990i. I would be very grateful for your help.
thanks once again.


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 22, 2009)

I have checked the setting again, i have not find anything wrong in it.
After sending setting via bluetooth , this message will always comes up:
*no supported applications *
But gives the option *Save*.
after saving this setting you can find in *configuration* and need to set default for all application.
that's simple.


----------



## rushideshmukh (Mar 22, 2009)

When i save the settings on my 6300 it says..no supported applications


----------



## bagery77 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow looks like I'm the slow one here. I'm completely lost. I have downloaded the files. I cannot locate the wml file from step 5. I have no file to edit and the Nokia proxy file from the above url seems to be empty at 0kb and I'm not sure what to do with it anyway. Also am I suppose to run xml2wbxml.exe while the command prompt is open? Could you please advise? Thank-you


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 25, 2009)

I will upload those files on other server as soon if any problem in downloading.


----------



## ThE PharaoH (Mar 26, 2009)

here's the settings i need

GPRS=Vodafone MMS
APN=mms.vodafone.com.eg
Username=mms
Password=mms
proxy=119.70.40.101:8080

thx


----------



## rushideshmukh (Mar 26, 2009)

is there any way by which i can install these settings on my nokia 6030 which supports neither bluetooth nor infrared nor usb (but supports gprs n opera mini works wid airtel live & mobile office n not wid nop)?


----------



## bagery77 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, thanks again for your help. I can't get past the second command prompt. It tells me that it has failed to open the file. Here is what I have. Would it be possible for you to make a .prov for me? I'll keep at it and I'll definitely let you know if I figure it out. I appreciate your help.

<?xml version="1.0"?> <!DOCTYPE wap-provisioningdoc PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD PROV 1.0//EN"  "*www.wapforum.org/DTD/prov.dtd">  <wap-provisioningdoc version="1.0">  <!-- This WML doc created by Ravi Mathur, Oct 22 2007 --> <!-- HowardForums username: ravidavi -->  <characteristic type="BOOTSTRAP">  <!-- Name of the configuration --> <parm name="NAME" value="T-MobileWeb JAVA"/> </characteristic>   <!-- Defines how network access occurs --> <characteristic type="ACCESS"> <parm name="RULE" value="Default Rule"/>  <!-- Connect through specified proxy --> <parm name="TO-PROXY" value="IdeaProxy"/> </characteristic>  <!-- Defines proxy parameters --> <characteristic type="PXLOGICAL"> <parm name="PROXY-ID" value="IdeaProxy"/> <parm name="NAME" value="Idea Proxy"/> <characteristic type="PXPHYSICAL"> <parm name="PHYSICAL-PROXY-ID" value="Idea Proxy"/> <parm name="216.155.165.50"/> <parm name="PXADDRTYPE" value="IPV4"/> <parm name="PUSHENABLED" value="0"/> <characteristic type="PORT"> <parm name="8080"/> </characteristic>  <!-- Connect through specified access point --> <parm name="TO-NAPID" value="IdeaNAP"/> </characteristic> </characteristic>  <!-- Defines Network Access Point (NAP) parameters --> <characteristic type="NAPDEF"> <parm name="NAPID" value="IdeaNAP"/> <parm name="NAME" value="Idea NAP"/> <parm name="BEARER" value="GSM-GPRS"/> <parm name="wap.voicestream.com/> <parm name="NAP-ADDRTYPE" value="APN"/> <characteristic type="NAPAUTHINFO"> <!-- PAP is "normal" authentication --> <parm name="AUTHTYPE" value="PAP"/> </characteristic> </characteristic>  </wap-provisioningdoc>


----------



## bagery77 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, I am just trying the T-Mobile USA .prov which is already in the folder. When I send it to my Nokia 5310 phone it says "Settings not supported."  Anymore ideas for me?

Tried some more and now it says "Application access set to not allowed."


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 27, 2009)

ThE PharaoH said:


> here's the settings i need
> 
> GPRS=Vodafone MMS
> APN=mms.vodafone.com.eg
> ...



Based on Your configuration , Your setting is here:
*rapidshare.com/files/213979150/Vodafone_MMs.rar.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rushideshmukh said:


> is there any way by which i can install these settings on my nokia 6030 which supports neither bluetooth nor infrared nor usb (but supports gprs n opera mini works wid airtel live & mobile office n not wid nop)?


All the doors are seems to be close in this set.
Change your mobile.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


bagery77 said:


> Hello, thanks again for your help. I can't get past the second command prompt. It tells me that it has failed to open the file. Here is what I have. Would it be possible for you to make a .prov for me? I'll keep at it and I'll definitely let you know if I figure it out. I appreciate your help.
> 
> <?xml version="1.0"?> <!DOCTYPE wap-provisioningdoc PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD PROV 1.0//EN"  "*www.wapforum.org/DTD/prov.dtd">  <wap-provisioningdoc version="1.0">  <!-- This WML doc created by Ravi Mathur, Oct 22 2007 --> <!-- HowardForums username: ravidavi -->  <characteristic type="BOOTSTRAP">  <!-- Name of the configuration --> <parm name="NAME" value="T-MobileWeb JAVA"/> </characteristic>   <!-- Defines how network access occurs --> <characteristic type="ACCESS"> <parm name="RULE" value="Default Rule"/>  <!-- Connect through specified proxy --> <parm name="TO-PROXY" value="IdeaProxy"/> </characteristic>  <!-- Defines proxy parameters --> <characteristic type="PXLOGICAL"> <parm name="PROXY-ID" value="IdeaProxy"/> <parm name="NAME" value="Idea Proxy"/> <characteristic type="PXPHYSICAL"> <parm name="PHYSICAL-PROXY-ID" value="Idea Proxy"/> <parm name="216.155.165.50"/> <parm name="PXADDRTYPE" value="IPV4"/> <parm name="PUSHENABLED" value="0"/> <characteristic type="PORT"> <parm name="8080"/> </characteristic>  <!-- Connect through specified access point --> <parm name="TO-NAPID" value="IdeaNAP"/> </characteristic> </characteristic>  <!-- Defines Network Access Point (NAP) parameters --> <characteristic type="NAPDEF"> <parm name="NAPID" value="IdeaNAP"/> <parm name="NAME" value="Idea NAP"/> <parm name="BEARER" value="GSM-GPRS"/> <parm name="wap.voicestream.com/> <parm name="NAP-ADDRTYPE" value="APN"/> <characteristic type="NAPAUTHINFO"> <!-- PAP is "normal" authentication --> <parm name="AUTHTYPE" value="PAP"/> </characteristic> </characteristic>  </wap-provisioningdoc>


You must have* Java Run Time Environment* Installed in Your system. Otherwise this error comes up.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


bagery77 said:


> Ok, I am just trying the T-Mobile USA .prov which is already in the folder. When I send it to my Nokia 5310 phone it says "Settings not supported."  Anymore ideas for me?
> 
> Tried some more and now it says "Application access set to not allowed."


Read it, What i say previously:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1077009&postcount=62


----------



## Chetan851 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey my network gprs settings are
Access point:airtelfun.com
Port;8080
Proxy address:100.1.200.99
Can u plz. Send me the setting


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 29, 2009)

Chetan851 said:


> Hey my network gprs settings are
> Access point:airtelfun.com
> Port;8080
> Proxy address:100.1.200.99
> Can u plz. Send me the setting



Setting is here:
*rapidshare.com/files/214805138/Airtel_Java.rar.html


----------



## thecreativeboy (Mar 29, 2009)

Hats off to u amir.first of all i would like to thank you for your effort to replying all these queries.I have tried these settings in nokia 5310,6310.it works fine.but when i am doing in nokia 7210 supernova it won't.so what can i do?


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 30, 2009)

thecreativeboy said:


> Hats off to u amir.first of all i would like to thank you for your effort to replying all these queries.I have tried these settings in nokia 5310,6310.it works fine.but when i am doing in nokia 7210 supernova it won't.so what can i do?


Welcome brother.
I do not have nokia 7210 supernova.
But many of the peoples like you are complaint that setting is not working in this set.
i shall check this mobile if it comes in my hand in future.


----------



## beelzebub666 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey man, your rock!I'm from Philippines.. my network gprs settings are

Mobile Type: Nokia 5310 xpressmusic

Account name: Sun WAP GPRS

Homepage: *www.suncellular.com.ph

Proxy address:202.138.159.78

Port;8080

APN : wap

Can u please send me the setting.. Thanks


----------



## Amir.php (Apr 1, 2009)

beelzebub666 said:


> Hey man, your rock!I'm from Philippines.. my network gprs settings are
> 
> Mobile Type: Nokia 5310 xpressmusic
> 
> ...


Your setting:
*rapidshare.com/files/216021658/Setting_Sun.rar.html


----------



## rohitruls (Apr 8, 2009)

*Noia 5220 airtel online settings*

hey amir, first of all thanks for the settings u gave me earlier....
but i dont know why but those settings are not workin with my mobile i.e. nnokia 5220.

i ve airtel online activated with

IP Address: 100.001.200.099
Proxy: 8080
APN: airtelwap.com

the earlier settings were not workin on my celll i.e. nokia 5220 s40 v3 with 2 service packs..
waiting for ur reply!!
Thanks


----------



## Amir.php (Apr 8, 2009)

^^No doubt, setting is working perfectly in 5220 all versions.
If you are doing well, then it may be possible that cause of any missing or wrong parameter in making setting by me.
I will check and will give you tested setting as possible.
By the what error you find?


----------



## rohitruls (Apr 13, 2009)

hi amir......
your rite about the settings, they are workin in my friends cell though its not 5220.... but somehow its not working in my cell...
may be i ve gone wrong in the installation part...
the following is the procedure i follow for installation of the settings.....
1>i copy the .prov files in another mobile.
2>i send the settings through bluetooth to my cell.
3>my cell recieves the settings as a configuration.
4> i save the settings though i get a message saying settings not supported!
5>then i make the settings as my default settings and then select "act as default for all apps".
6> i restart my cell.
7>after restarting i open opera mini and it does not get connected.....
8> few times i got the symbol [E] appearing on the right top corner of the screen which is a good sign but still it didn't connect.


Please tell me wat the problem might be if possible or any other way of installin the settings......

and if possible can you configure them to work with the specific wap applications if not all, like "opera mini" and "ucweb"??

once again thanks for your efforts in solving my problem....


----------



## Amir.php (Apr 18, 2009)

Something similar problem as your faced by my friend also.
He owned nokia 3500 classic, but was unable to use any internet based application. When i give setting, after saving this setting(cellone Allahabad), opera mini and ucwed were working fine but yahoo go and tshark was unable to connect.
For some reasion when he went to new delhi after 15 days he call me and say that here opera mini unable to connect, but yahoo go and tshark are working fine with your same setting.
I dont no why this problem. But you can check another isp idea... etc besides airtel.
Also please make sure u are using 'http' in the opera mini setting.
Also try ucwed and older version of opera mini.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Apr 25, 2009)

Plz send me setting for airtel nop
acesspoint- airtelwap.com

proxy address- 100.1.200.99

port- 8080 

thanks..


----------



## Amir.php (Apr 26, 2009)

You are lucky.... Your specified setting is already exist.
Download it from my tutorial on first page.
File is a zip file - NokiaJavaProxy.zip.
Download and extract in folder. In the Airtel folder the first setting is your setting.


----------



## pratikalwaysrocks (Apr 30, 2009)

hey am using nokia 7210 supernova and nokia 5130 xpress music phones which are s40 v5 phones.
i get check settings error.
my settings are:
i use bpl wap in mumbai
apn: mizone
proxy address: 10.0.0.10
proxy port:9401
username: self mobile no.
password: bplmmsc

pls provide me proxy for this.

my email address: pratikalwaysrocks@gmail.com


----------



## pratikalwaysrocks (Apr 30, 2009)

hey am using nokia 7210 supernova and nokia 5130 xpress music phones which are s40 v5 phones.
i get check settings error.
my settings are:
i use bpl wap in mumbai
apn: mizone
proxy address: 10.0.0.10
proxy port:9401
username: self mobile no.
password: bplmmsc

pls provide me proxy for this.

my email address: pratikalwaysrocks@gmail.com


----------



## sinalkar.sanjay (May 3, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> .


sir, superb trick but i have one QUESTION?
Service provider which need *user name ,password,*proxy add.,port,apn then what can do?????

U r trick work only for
*proxy add:
port:
apn:*


----------



## Amir.php (May 3, 2009)

Tell me your specifications, i shall make your setting.
If know xml, you can add username and password tag in wml file.
I shall give you example when sit on computer.


----------



## amangupta53 (May 7, 2009)

*Help Please*

VODAFONE(IN) DELHI

Account Name: Vodafone_gprs
Homepage: *live.vodafone.in
Proxy Address: 10.10.1.100
Proxy Port: 9401 (not sure as it is for AP not delhi)
Packet Data Access Point: portalnmms
User Name: (no need)
Password: (no need)

 I tried to Download your files in the first post to modify myself but the 1st link is bogus and 2nd is expired (y dont u transfer a base rar file to a free collectors account ?)  So I had to manually copy the wml you had quoted in your first post and search for xml2wbxml on google. 

BTW what is Nat address ? 
Is it the live.vodafone.in or portalnmms ?

I've tried both of them but still cant work it out. The phone is 5130XM and gives an error that these setting are not supported by THE PHONE.

Thanking You for your Hard work,
Aman Gupta


----------



## sugarboy91 (May 10, 2009)

dude.. plz help me out...
my settings are:
i use bpl wap in mumbai
apn: mizone
proxy address: 10.0.0.10
proxy port:9401
username: self mobile no.
password: bplmmsc
homepage: *wap.mizone.bplmobile.com
Authentication: normal
pls provide me proxy for this...asap...


----------



## MOUD (May 11, 2009)

MtcTouch Lebanon.

I need for a Nokia 6300 and 6500 Slide.

Access Point Name: wap.mtctouch.com.lb
Homepage: *www.mtctouch.com.lb
Proxy Server: 192.168.004.011
Proxy Port Number: 80

I need the file please, and how to make it work on the phone too.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## rushideshmukh (May 19, 2009)

Hi Amir 
Please re upload the Vodafone live settings 4MUMBAI (.prov) file .
As once u told me I've got a new phone....i.e. NOKIA 5220 Xpress Music


I'm  sure u'll help me now..
 u can also mail me d .prov file 2 rushideshmukh@gmail.com


----------



## honest (May 21, 2009)

Hi Amir.
Thanks for the great tips to access Opera Mini on Nokia s40 handsets.

I have Nokia 3120 Classic handset and I'm using Vodafone Live. After installing the *.prov file provided by you in the zip file, now I'm able to access notonly Opera Mini, but also Gmail Application, Yahoo Go, Widsets, Mundu SMS, etc. on my Nokia 3120c handsets.

Thanks once again for the settings !


----------



## pratikalwaysrocks (May 25, 2009)

KINDLY MAKE A .PROV FILE FOR ME PLS...................





<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE wap-provisioningdoc PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD PROV 1.0//EN" 
"*www.wapforum.org/DTD/prov.dtd"> 
<wap-provisioningdoc version="1.0">

<!-- This WML doc created by Ravi Mathur, January 12 2008 -->
<!-- HowardForums username: ravidavi -->

  <characteristic type="BOOTSTRAP"> 
    <!-- Name of the configuration -->
    <parm name="NAME" value="BPLMobile JAVA"/>
  </characteristic> 

  <!-- Defines how network access occurs -->
  <characteristic type="ACCESS">
    <parm name="RULE" value="Default Rule"/>

    <!-- Connect through specified proxy -->
    <parm name="TO-PROXY" value="BPLMobileProxy"/>
  </characteristic>

  <!-- Defines proxy parameters -->
  <characteristic type="PXLOGICAL">
    <parm name="PROXY-ID" value="BPLMobileProxy"/>
    <parm name="NAME" value="BPLMobile Proxy"/>
    <characteristic type="PXPHYSICAL">
      <parm name="PHYSICAL-PROXY-ID" value="BPLMobile Proxy"/>
      <parm name="PXADDR" value="10.0.0.10"/>
      <parm name="PXADDRTYPE" value="IPV4"/>
      <parm name="PUSHENABLED" value="0"/>
      <characteristic type="PORT">
	<parm name="PORTNBR" value="9401"/>
      </characteristic>

      <!-- Connect through specified access point -->
      <parm name="TO-NAPID" value="BPLMobileNAP"/>
    </characteristic>
  </characteristic>

  <!-- Defines Network Access Point (NAP) parameters -->
  <characteristic type="NAPDEF">
    <parm name="NAPID" value="BPLMobileNAP"/>
    <parm name="NAME" value="BPLMobile NAP"/>
    <parm name="BEARER" value="GSM-GPRS"/>
    <parm name="NAP-ADDRESS" value="mizone"/>
    <parm name="NAP-ADDRTYPE" value="APN"/>
    <characteristic type="NAPAUTHINFO">
      <!-- PAP is "normal" authentication -->
      <parm name="AUTHTYPE" value="PAP"/>
      <parm name="AUTHNAME" value="bplmobile"/>
      <parm name="AUTHSECRET" value=""/>
    </characteristic>
  </characteristic>

</wap-provisioningdoc>










IF POSSIBLE EDIT THE FOLLOEING PARAMETERS

USERNAME-919773759972
PASS- bplmmsc


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 1, 2009)

sugarboy91 said:


> dude.. plz help me out...
> my settings are:
> i use bpl wap in mumbai
> apn: mizone
> ...



Give me your Username(Password). it is needed to make setting.
Here is the example, how to add username & passwprd field in existing wml file. It is for mtnl mumbai:


> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <!DOCTYPE wap-provisioningdoc PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD PROV 1.0//EN"
> "*www.wapforum.org/DTD/prov.dtd">
> <wap-provisioningdoc version="1.0">
> ...


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 1, 2009)

MOUD said:


> MtcTouch Lebanon.
> 
> I need for a Nokia 6300 and 6500 Slide.
> 
> ...



According to your specification:
*rapidshare.com/files/239445702/mtctouch.rar.html


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 2, 2009)

> pratikalwaysrocks said:
> 
> 
> > KINDLY MAKE A .PROV FILE FOR ME PLS...................
> ...


Your setting:
*rapidshare.com/files/239795069/BPL_Pratik.rar.html


----------



## sugarboy91 (Jun 2, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Give me your Username(Password). it is needed to make setting.
> Here is the example, how to add username & passwprd field in existing wml file. It is for mtnl mumbai:


okk..
put dis for tym being as username 9770000000 n the original password is bplmmsc


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 3, 2009)

sugarboy91 said:


> okk..
> put dis for tym being as username 9770000000 n the original password is bplmmsc



Your setting are here.
But i have doubt that you are using username & password while Many of the BPL mumbai users using without username and password.
I am giving both check if any work.
*rapidshare.com/files/240194846/Settings.rar.html


----------



## sugarboy91 (Jun 3, 2009)

ya..without username n password works bud only in default browsers n nt in apps lyk opera....thanks a lot bro..!!!


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 3, 2009)

sugarboy91 said:


> ya..without username n password works bud only in default browsers n nt in apps lyk opera....thanks a lot bro..!!!


Then you need to use setting given in folder named 2.
It is without any username or password. Your problem is not differ.... so why need for this java setting occured.


----------



## Norek (Jun 6, 2009)

*Is configuring DNS for S40 v3 v5 possible?*

Hello Amir bhai, is configuring DNS for S40 v3 v5 possible?

If yes, can you generate a prov file for me? 

Alias:                               Net Setter
Databearer:                       Packet Data
APN:                                                         simplyenjoy
username:                        <none>
Prompt password:              no
password:                                          <none>
Authentication:                  Normal
Homepage:                                       *www.google.com
Network type:                                IPv4
Phone IP:                         <automatic>
Primary DNS:                                                        208.67.222.222
                                                                         Secondary DNS: 208.67.220.220
Proxy server:                    <none>
Proxy Port:                       <none>


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 6, 2009)

^^seems you are using direct internet connection.
U do not need of that prove files.
I am saying this, according to your setting there are no proxy you have specified.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 6, 2009)

^^seems you are using direct internet connection.
U do not need of that prove files.
I am saying this, according to your setting there are no proxy you have specified.


----------



## Norek (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I'm not a big fan of S40, neither do I own one. I use only S60 based phones. But from as far as I can remember, by using my friend's 6233, there isn't an option to specify DNS. (You are most welcome to prove me wrong!!) My net access greatly(or say completely) depends on a third party DNS (openDNS in my case) as I haven't specified any proxy (Proxy servers act as DNS). I only succeed to enter the basic settings (only APN in this case). Kindly help me...


----------



## amangupta53 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Aamir, i knw that ur busy and ur not forced to help others, bt pls, i really need the .prov files for the operator Vodafone Live NEW DELHI as i requested in the previous reply near the end of page 3 (4 wch i made this account ), you seem to have over-looked my post.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Help Please*



amangupta53 said:


> VODAFONE(IN) DELHI
> 
> Account Name: Vodafone_gprs
> Homepage: *live.vodafone.in
> ...



I am giving here both:
*rapidshare.com/files/242440229/Voda.rar.html
Portalmms & Vodafone live settings.
Check if any works.....


> error that these setting are not supported by THE PHONE.


It is common, You just need to choose save option, and proceed to next.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 9, 2009)

Norek said:


> Well, I'm not a big fan of S40, neither do I own one. I use only S60 based phones. But from as far as I can remember, by using my friend's 6233, there isn't an option to specify DNS. (You are most welcome to prove me wrong!!) My net access greatly(or say completely) depends on a third party DNS (openDNS in my case) as I haven't specified any proxy (Proxy servers act as DNS). I only succeed to enter the basic settings (only APN in this case). Kindly help me...


I am also not a fan of s40.
I am using n70 from long time. This problem i have faced first time when i have bought nokia 5300 xm.... and solve myself.
Also i am unable understand your problem. Please specify clear.


----------



## Norek (Jun 10, 2009)

I understood all that you have posted. but my query is, can you specify the DNS of the access point by any method? This feature is available on S60 (in ap settings, advanced settings). I want to specify the DNS to the phone. Is there a method to it?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 10, 2009)

I have Nokia 3110c on BSNL postpaid. i am not able to access internet in it. Please help me. 

BTW can you mirror the links to mediafire please


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 16, 2009)

Norek said:


> I understood all that you have posted. but my query is, can you specify the DNS of the access point by any method? This feature is available on S60 (in ap settings, advanced settings). I want to specify the DNS to the phone. Is there a method to it?



No this feature is not available in s40......... This is the reason why i am using this JavaProxy setting.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 16, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I have Nokia 3110c on BSNL postpaid. i am not able to access internet in it. Please help me.
> 
> BTW can you mirror the links to mediafire please



Use the second setting in BSNL folder. Here is a new link for Setting files:
*www.4shared.com/file/111289818/b020f2f2/Nokia_JAVA_Proxy.html


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 16, 2009)

Please help me. My WAP Settings are

Setting Name	                   BSNL-WAP
Access Point Name	        WAPSOUTH.CELLONE.IN
Port(which one for 3110c)       9201 for Wap 1 device
                                          9401 for Wap 2 device
Proxy IP	                               10.31.54.2
Authentication	                    Normal
User Name	                    ppp
Password	                    ppp123
Home Page	                    *localhost/home.wml

Please help me.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 28, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Please help me. My WAP Settings are
> 
> Setting Name                       BSNL-WAP
> Access Point Name            WAPSOUTH.CELLONE.IN
> ...


Your Setting is here.
I am giving two setting according to your specifications: 9201 & 9401
*rapidshare.com/files/249519761/BSNL_South.rar.html


----------



## amangupta53 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry Amir, but the setting u hav given above r nt working fr me. Opera gives error in just 1 sec.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 30, 2009)

which mobile you are using?


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 30, 2009)

Its not working for me too. The E symbol comes but nothing happens and an error comes stating that the app cannot access Internet.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 30, 2009)

Coming of E symbol indicate now your java application is able to access internet.
But not able to do more cause of server restrictions.
I am able to make setting only, based on your's configurations.
Settings are working for many peoples.
I can not do anything if server or isp restrictions.


----------



## amangupta53 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have Nokia 5130XM as stated in my earlier post. The phone has an in-built Opera Mini which is able to access the EDGE connection without any problem. The problem arises if I need to use the newer Opera Builds from mini.opera.com (which are a DAMN GOOD improvement over the in-built one).


----------



## RTH (Jul 12, 2009)

thanx its gr8


----------



## Ali2101991 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*

Pls send me the setting using all the information as i am using nokia 5200.
Pls send me (.prov) & (.wml) on my email id: time21pass@gmail.com 

Account name :-  loop
Homepage :- *wap.google.com
User name :- 9870006500
 Password :- mmsc
Proxy Address :- 10.0.0.10
Proxy Port :- 9401
Access point :- mizone
Network type :- IPv4
Authentication type :- Normal
 Pls send as early as possible.


----------



## honest (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*

@Amir
Dear Amir...From the last two months I was successfully using the settings given by you on my Nokia 3120 Classic Handset. It was working fine for me on Vodafone Mumbai Connection.

But from the last couple of days I'm facing a problem.....Whenever I switch of the handset and again switch on it.....my gprs settings didn't work.....It doesn't even shows the E Logo on front screen......means Gprs not working at all.......After several tries for setting Default Settings with your given file......It connects.....but then again when I switch of the phone in the night and next morning switch on it back.....my gprs settings doesn't work......

What could be the problem my dear friend ?


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*



Ali2101991 said:


> Pls send me the setting using all the information as i am using nokia 5200.
> Pls send me (.prov) & (.wml) on my email id: time21pass@gmail.com
> 
> Account name :-  loop
> ...



My friend i have described the method already... Please try to do himself. So you will be able to help your other friends if any.
If you face any problem i am ready to help.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*



honest said:


> @Amir
> Dear Amir...From the last two months I was successfully using the settings given by you on my Nokia 3120 Classic Handset. It was working fine for me on Vodafone Mumbai Connection.
> 
> But from the last couple of days I'm facing a problem.....Whenever I switch of the handset and again switch on it.....my gprs settings didn't work.....It doesn't even shows the E Logo on front screen......means Gprs not working at all.......After several tries for setting Default Settings with your given file......It connects.....but then again when I switch of the phone in the night and next morning switch on it back.....my gprs settings doesn't work......
> ...



hi, this may be cause of week gprs signal in your area.
I have faced this problem 1 year ago. But 15-20 days it looked normal.
To connect try it:
first try to connect via default nokia browser by opening any any site... When connect, then open opera mini.
This problem should be solved itself as time passes.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 21, 2009)

hi ...
i tried this on my nokia 5130 (Series 40 5th Edition, Feature Pack 1) with vodafone live  but it didn't work ,even the normal browser which was working fine b4 stopped working ...
Please help..


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 23, 2009)

^^which setting?
Your own custum java setting or company setting...
If you have made right setting, then this problem will solve.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 25, 2009)

The custom settings from vodafone folder in the rar file whose link u had given


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 27, 2009)

diabolicdude said:


> The custom settings from vodafone folder in the rar file whose link u had given



looks settings parameters are not mach with your need.
Check the settings parameter by open its releted wml file(in the same folder) in any .wml editor.
Modify parameter according to your need and make your .prove file.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jul 27, 2009)

i checked ....the settings in the wml file were all right.......


----------



## honest (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*



Amir.php said:


> hi, this may be cause of week gprs signal in your area.
> I have faced this problem 1 year ago. But 15-20 days it looked normal.
> To connect try it:
> first try to connect via default nokia browser by opening any any site... When connect, then open opera mini.
> This problem should be solved itself as time passes.


 
^^^
@Amir
Thanks for the reply my dear friend.

The problem has been resolved now. Actually, it was due to non-functional Cell-Sight of Vodafone. I had checked the same moving to different location other then my home and voila......it started working. There had been maintanence work going on the particular Cell-Sight which provides me the signals 24 x 7 near my residence.....due to which I was unable to use the same at my home. But now its working.......Thanks again my dear friend.

Cheers !


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 28, 2009)

diabolicdude said:


> i checked ....the settings in the wml file were all right.......



then dont know why this problem with you....I am saying this, because this is a tested and working setting.
Try Reset your mobile and remove unnecessary settings if possible...And dont forget to set this setting default for all applications.
@honest, that very good now...enjoy.


----------



## santanu007 (Jul 29, 2009)

hiii amir brother ...plz i need ur help..
my connection is vodafone kolkata..
i m using nokia 2630..i badly needed the settings..
proxy:10.10.1.100
port:9401
access point: portalnmms

thnx bro...


----------



## public_amrut (Jul 29, 2009)

* 
i use loop mobile service
dude i created d .prov file.
but error occurs when i try 2 access it,
'' invaild web settings''*


----------



## alfredkalel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*

Hiii, look, finally i edited and got the ".prov" file...but i have a problem while sending the configuration (.prov) to my mobile...mine is a 6230i ...
i tried:
1.- sending it with bluetooth: right click on file, send via bluetooth...my phone gets it, (file received) xxx.prov :S and the icon is a "?"...
2.-with mobimb and bluetooth i see an "directory", it says inbox...placing it there, and again, file received...xxx.prov, and the icon "?"
3.- sending it to my bro's mobile, a sonyericsson, and then transfered it to mine via infrared, and again "file received" etc etc etc...

any ideas?

Thank you all!!


----------



## alfredkalel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*

Hiii, look, finally i edited and got the ".prov" file...but i have a problem while sending the configuration (.prov) to my mobile...mine is a 6230i ...
i tried:
1.- sending it with bluetooth: right click on file, send via bluetooth...my phone gets it, (file received) xxx.prov :S and the icon is a "?"...
2.-with mobimb and bluetooth i see an "directory", it says inbox...placing it there, and again, file received...xxx.prov, and the icon "?"
3.- sending it to my bro's mobile, a sonyericsson, and then transfered it to mine via infrared, and again "file received" etc etc etc...

any ideas?

Thank you all!!


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*



alfredkalel said:


> Hiii, look, finally i edited and got the ".prov" file...but i have a problem while sending the configuration (.prov) to my mobile...mine is a 6230i ...
> i tried:
> 1.- sending it with bluetooth: right click on file, send via bluetooth...my phone gets it, (file received) xxx.prov :S and the icon is a "?"...
> 2.-with mobimb and bluetooth i see an "directory", it says inbox...placing it there, and again, file received...xxx.prov, and the icon "?"
> ...


It is not tough as you think.
Use some mind.. just send it via bluetooth or infrared in your mobile.
Now will recieve a message(file received).... save it(save it anyway if it says file not supported) and goto setting and set this setting default for all applications...That's it .


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a Nokia 6300 with Vodafone (s40, v5)

I have absolutely no Idea hp to run your tut. Could yo explain it in a better way? or can you just create the file neccesary now itself?

Just asking.....


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 31, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I have a Nokia 6300 with Vodafone (s40, v5)
> 
> I have absolutely no Idea hp to run your tut. Could yo explain it in a better way? or can you just create the file neccesary now itself?
> 
> Just asking.....


Bro.. I have already explained method in a simple way as possible by me.
You just need to read it..... i dont think it is so tough.


----------



## public_amrut (Jul 31, 2009)

hey amir

i had created d .prov setting as mentioned by you

but, i recieve a error when i press '' 0 '' for 3 sec.

saying '' invalid web settings '' .

i'm using bpl service. 

du u knw any1 who had used opera or any other app 

with bpl ????? plz suggest me something.....


----------



## er_cbs (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Amir,

Please help me out. I hv nokia 5220 xpress music. I am using AIrtel NOP service
access pt: airtelwap.com
port add: 100.001.200.099
port no:8080

kindly sent me .prov file on my id 
er.cpsharma@gmail.com
er_cpsharma@rediffmail.com


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 2, 2009)

public_amrut said:


> hey amir
> 
> i had created d .prov setting as mentioned by you
> 
> ...


This error means your maked setting is wrong.... And Your default browser also refuse to connect with that setting.
Check your setting for what is wrong.
Also to edit setting use *WML editer*, not notepad.
Download it from Here:
*www.filecluster.com/Web-Authoring/Web-Design-Tools/Download-WML-Editor.html
it gives you greater flexibility rather than notepad.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 2, 2009)

er_cbs said:


> Hi Amir,
> 
> Please help me out. I hv nokia 5220 xpress music. I am using AIrtel NOP service
> access pt: airtelwap.com
> ...



Your setting is already available in the my given link for *NokiaJAVAProxy.zip* file
find it in the airtel folder with the name: *NokiaJAVAProxy2*


----------



## santanu007 (Aug 2, 2009)

dear amir few days back i have asked u for the vodafone settings..but u haven't replied..its ok bro...i just found it in ur given folder..the settings is absolutely working fine with my nokia2630..thnx a ton bro...once again thnx a tonzzzz..


----------



## public_amrut (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Run Opera mini on Nokia s40(v5)*

sorry amir....
i created it again in wml editor........
but same response.......
invalid web settings........

if possible u can create it?????

have loop...


----------



## public_amrut (Aug 2, 2009)

hey amir........
2day i tried something else........

i transfered tat .prov file created my me on other phone...

nokia 6070......

n guess wat... it worked........

d BPL or LOOP settings r working...........

but its not working in my 5130........ 
may b der r some other settings for v5...


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 3, 2009)

public_amrut said:


> hey amir........
> 2day i tried something else........
> 
> i transfered tat .prov file created my me on other phone...
> ...



Dont no why it is not working on your mobile set. But i have tested setting on nokia 5610 xm s40v5.... and it works successfully.


----------



## alfredkalel (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Loop :- acess point settings including all information given below*



Amir.php said:


> It is not tough as you think.
> Use some mind.. just send it via bluetooth or infrared in your mobile.
> Now will recieve a message(file received).... save it(save it anyway if it says file not supported) and goto setting and set this setting default for all applications...That's it .



I have saved it, but in local drive (my gallery for example)...but useless, doesn't appear any new web setting =S... :/ i thought i made a bad compilation or something, so i tried to send your .prov (posted in this thread)...but samething =S


----------



## public_amrut (Aug 5, 2009)

hi amir.

sorry 4 disturbing u again....

but i noticed 1thing 2day......
when i activate d sent setting's in 5130xm 
d default browser starts n i can surf....

but,
wen i activate default settings in all application's
everything stop's working again..... even d default browser....


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 13, 2009)

diabolicdude said:


> hi ...
> i tried this on my nokia 5130 (Series 40 5th Edition, Feature Pack 1) with vodafone live  but it didn't work ,even the normal browser which was working fine b4 stopped working ...
> Please help..





public_amrut said:


> hey amir........
> 2day i tried something else........
> 
> i transfered tat .prov file created my me on other phone...
> ...



yeah....it is the problem with new Nokia 5130 XM.
I was using this trick for over 1.5 yrs.....with my nokia 5200 n N 3110c.

But now its not working with my N 5130 XM...

Might be due to s40 v5, or the files now need some more modification...

Amir, can u try to look this matter.......thnx..!!!


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 14, 2009)

^^Ok, let me try to find the solution...Come back again if find any success. 
Actually the main problem is i have currenty no any s40 v5 device....move to s60...same with my friends also....some of them have either s40 v2 v3 or s60.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 14, 2009)

kk......i think there is some certification problem (may b to enhance security by Nokia) which i think denying access to jar apps. coz pre-installed apps like OperaMini and others are also jar apps, but they r working fine with default gprs settings......!!!


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok so I got a Nokia 5130C-2 yesterday and the first problem I had to fix was that Opera Mini was not the latest build. The supplied build is 4.1 but I installed 4.2 and found that it didn't work. Search around a lot...found this thread and many other resources...a little head banging and now Opera Mini 4.2 works in Nokia 5130 

Actually latest S40 phones do not allow proxy settings to be used globally. You need to define them for individual MIDlet's so I had to make a few changes to the WML file. Here is the link to download WML and PROV file for "MTNL Postpaid Delhi" and Opera Mini.
*rapidshare.com/files/280161173/MTNL_Delhi_WebProxy.rar.html
MD5: 3768CB039D66E2303CF6CB934B49E836

Enjoy 

P.S. Thanks a lot to Amir.php for creating this thread.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 15, 2009)

just checked ur edited file......but i think MTNL aka Dolphin does not needs any proxy....i have used it...without any worries....!!!

Well coming to this.....can u tell how to generalize this for running all kinds of java apps....

Secondly, how did u got this name "x-midlet-Opera Software ASA Opera Mini" ?
If i edit it for a particular application, say "eBuddy" for Airtel NOP, what would i write in value ?

Thnx for this new file........!!!


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 15, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> just checked ur edited file......but i think MTNL aka Dolphin does not needs any proxy....i have used it...without any worries....!!!


Then you are luckier cos it just didn't want to work for me 
Infact all the settings inserted in that file have been taken by me from the following link and it shows that MTNL's network even uses a username and password
*mtnldelhi.in/dolphin/gprs.htm





> Well coming to this.....can u tell how to generalize this for running all kinds of java apps....


I really have no idea how to do that. I am just guessing that if the settings are being set for a particular application then we might have to make prov files for each midlet and change our settings everytime we want to use a particular app. On the other hand I have been able to use Opera Mini, Nimbuzz and Google app from getjar after using these proxy settings...so I really don't know what is the mumbo jumbo behind it.





> Secondly, how did u got this name "x-midlet-Opera Software ASA Opera Mini"?


This just comes from the format for writing these values. It takes x-midlet-<first 20 characters from app vendor's name><space><first 20 characters from app name>

I also wanted to try ebuddy but don't know exact vendor name and app name from "about" page of ebuddy bcos it just doesn't open until we have a network connection. If you can get the exact vendor name and app name from somewhere...then try it in this format and please post here. I will try it on MTNL network


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 16, 2009)

vista__n00b said:


> On the other hand I have been able to use Opera Mini, Nimbuzz and Google app from getjar after using these proxy settings...



U r trying to say that, with this single settings u r able to use Opera, Nimbuzz & google maps.....(all) ?

Nimbuzz is what i want....actually its quite hectic if we have to change setting for a particular apps all time.......

I'll definitely try this, may get work......!!! 



vista__n00b said:


> I also wanted to try ebuddy but don't know exact vendor name and app name from "about" page of ebuddy bcos it just doesn't open until we have a network connection.



So, with this settings ebuddy didnt worked.....???


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 16, 2009)

Great trick vista_n00b. I am happy to see that you guys also trying to find solution....And vista_00b please give the name of applications which are really working on your s40 v5 with these new parameter. If your trick is working&.. then it will really be so helpfull for v5 users....Both pritdude and vista00b accept my thanks for your patience. Also a Good news opera recently launches new version of opera mini beta 5. it is awesome... try it on your s40 also...good by.


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all Nokia s40 v5 users, Your solution is here.
Nokia has continue to annoying peoples in there latest s40 v5 devices(more)
1. First you need to Download some file:
   1. *Wml file* - for Editing(it is currently for Airtel now)
   2. *wbxml2-0.9.0-bin.win32.rar*
   3. *WML Editor*
2. Install WML editor and  open the Downloaded .wml(NokiaJAVAProxy2)file in it. it looks like this:



> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <!DOCTYPE wap-provisioningdoc PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD PROV 1.0//EN"
> "*www.wapforum.org/DTD/prov.dtd">
> <wap-provisioningdoc version="1.0">
> ...


3. Edit according to your service provider specification, which i have marked as *RED*.
   you can also edit Your service providers name(optionally but will be better for you), which i have marked as *Green*. and Save it.
*Now we are ready to convert this wml file into prove file:*

1. *Make a folde*r in any Drive and copy/paste this wml file in this folder.
2. Extract and copy/paste *wbxml2-0.9.0-bin.win32* folder also in that folder(for your ease only).
3. open *wbxml2-0.9.0-bin.win32 *and you will see *xml2wbxml.exe*.
4. To run this file open command window and go your created folder by *cd command* and run it. It will show how to use it.
      for example:
              Syntax: *xml2wbxl -o output.wbxml input.xml*
eg.
*xml2wbxml -o C:\Amir\NokiaJAVAProxy2.prov C:\Amir\NokiaJAVAProxy2.wml*
       This will generate a .prov file with name *NokiaJAVAProxy2.prov *in the folder name C:\Amir.
5. That's all.
       Now you can transfer this .prov file in your mobile using  bluetooth or infrared.
Save this setting and make it *default *from configuration.
Fore more help see the Screen Shots on first page, step wise:

I want to give the credit for making this *wml setting file* for *s40 v5* is to digit users: 
*pr.itdude*  & *vista__n00b*


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 18, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> *Note:* You need to generate separate provisional(.prov) file for each Your internet based java apllications, such as Opera mini, google map, yahoo go ect.
> In this case v2, v3 users are lucky, because they need only one prov file for each java application to access internet.
> The credit for making prov file for s40 v5 is for digit user: vista__n00b.



Here is something interesting i found......
I used this parameter instead of provided by vista_noob,

```
<parm name="APPID" value="x-midlet"/>
```

I used this setting for Airtel NOP, and all the applications are running without any problem.....!!! I tested most of the applications, like preinstalled OperaMini 4, new OperaMini 5 beta, eBuddy, CricZenga etc etc.

Failure : One application which i tested and not run was Nimbuzz (messenger), actually it stuck in middle and neither passed nor failed.

So, v5 users u may try this parameter and post your reply for a specific application......whether it succeeded or not.....!!!


----------



## raine09 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for this tutorial. I've been looking for this everywhere.

Regards,
Raine
Pret travaux


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 18, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> Here is something interesting i found......
> I used this parameter instead of provided by vista_noob,
> 
> ```
> ...



wow, your means only one provisional file for all JAVA Applications in v5 also.
If it is really, then please upload and give the link of your sample wml file.  
So i can edit second tutorial for other peoples help.
Thanks once again for conribution.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ yeah, one .prov file for all java applications in the new Nokia S40 v5 phones.
See the attached file for Airtel NOP users (both .wml and .prov).
*www.4shared.com/file/133781574/a7d72504/NokiaJAVAProxy2.html
*www.4shared.com/file/133781562/57afb170/NokiaJAVAProxy2.html


One can edit his own file, by just adding the following code in the end, just before the "</wap-provisioningdoc>" line of the particular .wml file for his operator. And then following the same procedure.


```
<characteristic type="APPLICATION">
<parm name="APPID" value="x-midlet"/>
<parm name="TO-PROXY" value="AirtelProxy"/>
<parm name="NAME" value="Airtel Proxy"/>
</characteristic>
```

I have tested this for a lots of applications now, like ebuddy, Google Maps, Opera Mini (preinstalled), Opera Mini 5 beta,  Snaptu etc etc.

If anyone face any problem with any particular application, post here..... we try to test that too....!!!

Thanx to vista_noob, amir.php and hail to Digit community...!!!


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 19, 2009)

^^Thanks mate, i have edited second tutorial based on your wml file. And make the link on the first page also.
As i said earlier i have no any s40 v5 device(using n73 s60 v3).... So for this invention all the credit to You(pr.itdue) and vista__n00b.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2009)

Can someone give me the settings for Aircel users ?


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 20, 2009)

^^for which version of s40?...I mean s40(v2, v3) or v5.
Also give the parameters shown in Red:
proxy address
port number
access point
these parameters are must need generate a .prov file.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> ^^for which version of s40?...I mean s40(v2, v3) or v5.
> Also give the parameters shown in Red:
> proxy address
> port number
> ...


S40 v5 Feature Pack 1 (Nokia 5130 XpressMusic).

The problem is I DONT know the 3 parameters you want. I'm looking for a proxy for free unlimited browsing.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ I think aircel provides unlimited browsing with Rs. 98 card... Am i right ?
If yes, do they not support java apps....? 

Try getting these settings from their Customer Care, u have to convince them that u r unable to save those settings that they sent or u r not receiving any settings or any other excuse.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^ u can also try these :

apn : aircelwap or aircelgprs (any one of these)
proxy add : 172.17.83.69
port : 8080

Try these and post whether u succeeded ?


----------



## pratikalwaysrocks (Sep 27, 2009)

guys you all are best
since when i was trying to get hands on my nokia 5130 xm which is s40 v5
now it is possible

thanks guys

if anyone need help pls feel free to call me on 9867267050


----------



## honest (Sep 28, 2009)

@Amir
Hello my dear friend.

I'm successfully using the Settings given by you on my Nokia 3120 Classic handset from the last few months.

Now, I need Settings for* Nokia 5130 XM phone*, which I purchased for my son.

*Settings Needed for Vodafone, Mumbai.*

Eagerly waiting for the settings as my son whenever see my Nokia 3120 Classic working with your Settings, starts complaining of his Nokia 5130 XM not working as same as my phone.

Please help me for this.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rudie_techie (Sep 30, 2009)

hello guys. I was using this trick on my nokia 3110c phone which was s40v2 i guess, but this isn't working with my nokia 2700c which is s40v5. Can anyone help me with the settings? Is there any workaround... please help..!


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Read b4 u post......The solution to ur problem is in above discussions.
Check post #155


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2009)

I transfered the file to my phone via PC Suite's phone browser and then I sent the prov file to my dad's Samsung E1410 via bluetooth and then transfered it back to my 5130XM hoping it would be identified. But there seems to be no effect. Any idea what to do now ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ afaik, u need to send(cant copy)  the file(.prov) via bluetooth from a pc or lappy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> ^^ afaik, u need to send(cant copy)  the file(.prov) via bluetooth from a pc or lappy.



I sent it through another phone. So shouldn't it work ?
And isn't there a workaround ?
Is there an app for PC Suite to configure stuff in phone manually ?


----------



## Celerai (Oct 4, 2009)

@Amir 

could you plz make me the .prov 

i use Nokia 6300 ( s40 v.3 ) i am using Reliance SMART ( SMARTNET offer )

proxy : 97.253.29.199
port : 8080
apn : SMARTNET       
EDIT : nevermind i did it myself and its working . thanks man for such excellent tutorial .  but i think its not allowing more than one settings in thr phone .


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, I created the .prov file, but my phone is not allowing me to key it in as "default" 

(Nokia 6300 v3 phone model)
I've transferred the file through USB, not IR or Bluetooth. Either way how to make the phone use the .prov file as default?


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 7, 2009)

honest said:


> @Amir
> Hello my dear friend.
> 
> I'm successfully using the Settings given by you on my Nokia 3120 Classic handset from the last few months.
> ...



sorry bro, but there are some trouble with me....... you need to wait some days more or contact with:  pr.itdude.
i am sure he will help you.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2009)

O I got it to work on my phone, but it works only once for an app, after that I have to reset the default to vodafone, run the app, then set the default back again to the new one I created and then use the app ..

How to make it permanent for all apps?


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I sent it through another phone. So shouldn't it work ?
> And isn't there a workaround ?
> Is there an app for PC Suite to configure stuff in phone manually ?



best is to use bluetooth dongle in your PC, and transfer the prov file directly to your phone.
copy/pasting will not going to work here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> best is to use bluetooth dongle in your PC, and transfer the prov file directly to your phone.
> copy/pasting will not going to work here.


Dont have a dongle.
Isn't there any workaround ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Oct 7, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> honest said:
> 
> 
> > @Amir
> ...



Hi honest,
I dont have exact settings for Vodafone-Mumbai,
but check out the link below and test this file(.prov), which is for Vodafone-Delhi and i tested it too. AFAIK, the settings are same for all over India.

*www.4shared.com/file/138265408/827a79a0/NokiaJAVAProxy-vodafone.html

And post whether it worked or not.....!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> Dont have a dongle.
> Isn't there any workaround ?



I m sure, atleast one of ur frnd hav a lappy, so y dnt u ask him for a lil help 

Copy the .prov file in a pen drive, and then send the file to ur phone via his lappy's bluetooth.

This is what i did around 2 yrs ago, when i first used this trick , now i have a dongle .....!!!


----------



## arnold (Oct 25, 2009)

*Requesting [.prov] file for Nokia s40 [v2,3,5] with Aircel Prepaid WAP connection*

@Amir 

Could you please make me the [.prov] file for the following :-

I want it to work in Nokia 3110c ( s40 v.3 ) with an Aircel Prepaid ( Pocket Internet offer ) connection.

proxy : 172.17.83.69
port :   8080
apn :    aircelweb 

Thanking you for this great tutorial thread and also for helping all others.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2009)

finally did the trick and installed the prov but it fails to work. I mean my currency is still deducted.


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 25, 2009)

^^Now i am here.
Give here your parameters...
I shall generate prove file for you.


----------



## arnold (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi!

Ok,could you please make me the [.prov] file for the following parameters,in the format as you have wanted :-

I want it to work in Nokia 3110c ( s40 v.3 ) with an Aircel Prepaid ( Pocket Internet offer ) connection.

proxy : 172.17.83.69
port : 8080
apn : aircelweb 
Please let me know if any more information is needed regarding Aircel Web/connection.

Thanking you for this great tutorial thread and also for helping all others.


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 27, 2009)

Download your setting file from here:
*rapidshare.com/files/298417635/Aircel_Java_proxy.rar.html


----------



## arnold (Oct 27, 2009)

*Aircel Prepaid Network Settings for Java based Applications in  Nokia 3110c Handsets*

Thanks for working out the settings, but sorry to say that even activating the said settings and making it default, "Opera Mini" & other Java based applications weren't working, stating that the application failed to connect due to network problems.

So,perhaps the trick is not applicable for Aircel users in the eastern region of India. If anyone can make it work with Aircel pre-paid connection with a Pocket Internet facility,please come forward and let us know.


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Aircel Prepaid Network Settings for Java based Applications in  Nokia 3110c Hands*



arnold said:


> Thanks for working out the settings, but sorry to say that even activating the said settings and making it default, "Opera Mini" & other Java based applications weren't working, stating that the application failed to connect due to network problems.
> 
> So,perhaps the trick is not applicable for Aircel users in the eastern region of India. If anyone can make it work with Aircel pre-paid connection with a Pocket Internet facility,please come forward and let us know.



It does not matter which network you are using. It only depends upon parameters and version. If all the parameters you have mentioned are right and there are no any network problem of aircel in your area, then there is no any reasion for not working of this setting.    
From the last 2 year i have been provided thousand of setting to the various countries network.


----------



## Abhi191 (Oct 27, 2009)

After reading this thread i have tried almost all the tricks given here but my opera won't open givin an error - "Falied network connection".......
pls provide me .prov file for airtel nop....
I'm having nokia 5220 xpress music(s40v5).......

acces pt- airtelwap.com
proxy - 100.1.200.99
port - 8080

Pls help.......

Good to see that this thread is still active.....


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 27, 2009)

Your required setting is already available in my given link. Download.


----------



## WoRLDLiFE (Oct 29, 2009)

any airtel trick working for mumbai users ?


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 29, 2009)

You are in the wrong thread... I made this thread for fixing problem in nokia s40 devices.


----------



## arnold (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Aircel Prepaid Network Settings for Java based Applications in  Nokia 3110c Hands*



Amir.php said:


> It does not matter which network you are using. It only depends upon parameters and version. If all the parameters you have mentioned are right and there are no any network problem of aircel in your area, then there is no any reasion for not working of this setting.
> From the last 2 year i have been provided thousand of setting to the various countries network.



The settings with the Aircel NAP is working well when I am using the mobile's default browser, but as soon as I try to start any netwrk based application including Opera Mini, the small "E" that shows web accessibility gets crossed and the connection is closed with the message showing the cost for the session is flashed. Only once the application called "iRadio" worked fine for a while with the above settings in Nokia 3110c handset.

So, any idea what is the problem ? Does the connection needs some more correction or something ? But, I did checked with the customer care with the manual settings parameter that is used to make the [.prov] file, it needs no change.

Please do reply.


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 31, 2009)

^^if one application can detect the internet via this setting, why not other?
Do a fresh Install of the opera mini. Go to application manager and make sure all options are allowed for it.  
It should work.


----------



## Abhi191 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey thanks for these settings Amir.......
They are working very well for all the java apps on my mobile....
But still one problem is that i can't make ucweb or teashark to work .
Also i cannot bypass the 3 mb download limit of airtel nop using opera mini..
Please help....


----------



## Amir.php (Nov 8, 2009)

^^You cannot do anything to baypass the 3mb limit.
it is the maximum download limit in Airtel proxy..... Only UCweb can help.....it should work.
check ucweb network access permission is enable or not in file manager.


----------



## alfredkalel (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello people, i still have problems, while sending the configuration (.prov file) to my s40 6230i 

i don't know if its because of the file, or the phone, i receive the file, but my phone detects it as a "unknown" file, not as a config file :S

HELP PLEASE


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks for the tutorial bro...


----------



## rudie_techie (Nov 10, 2009)

I figured it out myself... See this guide : *forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1249166.htm Thanks for all the help...


----------



## chandan385 (Nov 24, 2009)

After reading this thread i have tried almost all the tricks given here but my opera won't open 
pls provide me .prov file for smart
I'm having nokia 3500c

acces pt- rcomwap
proxy - 97.253.26.143
port - 8080

Pls help.......

Good to see that this thread is still active.....


----------



## chandan385 (Nov 24, 2009)

Please give me the .prov file link quickly.Iam in urgent required of the file.


----------



## ojam22 (Nov 29, 2009)

hello experts...could you send me or tell me how to use google maps on 5130 c-2 nokia express music how to do this guy *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0CzZlsSKcE i cannot install application just i can download it and then i am lost...i tried call O2 and nokia but as well but they dont help me. I using O2 in UK my mobile says that the application needs connection from data, its says that they want me to go to google site/gmm/configure.html or i need allow data access via application setting but i realyy lost..thanks for answer


----------



## shasha1993 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Request for correct .prov file*

Hi, Amir. I followed your instructions without fail till the last step but when i transferred the .prov file into my phone through my PC (using Bluetooth dongle) it said 'settings not supported by phone' but still i made them default as i read in one of posts i read written by you. Activated them in all applications but in vain.
When i opened Opera Mini 5 beta {i downloaded it through the official site} it said 'No working network connection found'.
I felt like *@##$*$#/#*$*. 
Please send me the correct .prov file.
I will be highly thankful.
 I use 
Nokia 5130 XM (s40 v5 fp 1)
My connection is MTNL 3g Prepaid. [Could you please check the details i am giving below, I am sure they are right but in case........]
settings-
port- 9201
access point- gprsppsdel
IP address- 172.16.31.10
homepage- *172.16.31.23.8181/mtnl/index.wml

Please send the file soon.
I am desperate to use these wonderful internet applications on my phone.


----------



## anuraag (Dec 12, 2009)

can you make a tutorial for s40 6th edition Please.


----------



## ojam22 (Dec 16, 2009)

hello...amir  please could you send me file on nokia5130 
proxy 193.113.200.195  port 8080 and mobile.o2.co.uk thank you if something else need please type.....cheeeers

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

hello...amir  please could you send me file on nokia5130 
proxy 193.113.200.195  port 8080 and mobile.o2.co.uk thank you if something else need please type.....cheeeers


----------



## dark_mike (Dec 18, 2009)

hi sir, im a new member here and i read ur blog..
I have a pc but i d0nt have internet c0nnection.
Sir can u help me to create a configuration settings for my nokia 6300.. Thanks.
My e-add was jm_torres703@yahoo.com ill wait 4 ur reply sir. Thanks again.

Proxy address: 80.239.242.253 
proxy port n0.: 80
access p0int: internet


----------



## Azhark (Feb 28, 2010)

Brother How to download WML Editor? It is not automatic?


----------



## Azhark (Mar 1, 2010)

It worked Amir Bro []

Jazzak-Allah!


----------



## cool_dd (Mar 27, 2010)

hi amir.

Thanks for the wonderful work.

I am using Nokia 6500 slide on Reliance GSM with latest firmware 10.0.

Edit: This works on my phone.  If anybody needs Reliance GSM settings, they can be found here.

*www.fileden.com/files/2010/4/1/2812864/NokiaJAVAProxy2.prov 


Thank you for your time.


----------



## ghazal86 (Apr 24, 2010)

hello mr amir
i have read your article but i cant create my .prov file. I'm in iran and settings for gprs is as below (for phones that support proxy settings):

Connection Name: MCI-GPRS
Bearer: GSM-GPRS/GPRS
APN: mcinet
Home Page: *mci.ir
WAP Proxy: 192.168.194.73
Port: 9201

HTTP Proxy: 192.168.194.73
Port: 8080

i want .prov file for 5610 could you please generate it for me?
thanks alot.


----------



## saurabh2106 (Jun 18, 2010)

Amir Sir
I m having nokia 7210 supernova phone gprs is enabled in it with bsnl connection. I have tried what you have suggested here but still I m not able to run opera mini and other java apps which need gprs.
Please satisfy my following doubts:
1. .prov file thus generated has been transferred to phone but no good was done as it nowhere to be seen in the configuration options so how could I select the .prov file generated as my default setting.
2. I have tried several times the suggested technique by changing the apn, Cellone(as already specified in downloaded .wml file) to bsnl and other changes one by one including use of the basic .prov file generated by the suggested method, restarted mobile several times but no effect with same response.

Therefore I Saurabh Verma Kindly request you to provide me the method to get me out of this problem by providing me tools and required information to get me out of this problem. 
It will be so nice of you to please reply me to my mail address as specified below:
saurabh.verma.iiita@gmail.com
Thanking You 
Yours Truely 
Saurabh Verma


----------

